# X1600 Problems



## SoulStealer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi everyone!
I use an AGP version (Sapphire, 256mb) of X1600, unfortunetely xvinfo returns

X-Video Extension version 2.2
screen #0
no adaptors present

This meens i won't have much luck with video playback, however I am interested if this problem is universal with X1600, or the problem can be solved

P.S. I use radeonhd, it does report that my card is unidentified in x.org logs


----------



## adamk (Dec 5, 2008)

The driver does not support video overlay on your card, and textured video is only supported if direct rendering is enabled in the X server.  

You can update the DRM from the freedesktop git, update to -CURRENT, or wait till the required changes are mfc'ed into the -STABLE branch once FreeBSD 7.1 is released.  

Also, I have heard that the 'radeon' driver is better for video playback than the 'radeonhd' driver.  However, it will also require that direct rendering be enabled in the X server.

Adam


----------

